# Trip to Switzerland



## sailor (Aug 23, 2005)

Hi,

We are planning a trip to Switzerland in the summer.

I have read elsewhere in this forum that Vans over 3.5 tons have to pay a per day charge of 3.5 francs at the swiss border.

Elswhere I have read that vans now need a "go" box installed at the border, which measures the actual mileage covered and charges per mile.

Is this as well? or is it a new system instead?

Our van has a mgw of 3800kg.

Has anyone been recently (ie in 2005) with a van over 3500kg? 

Any info would be much appreciated.

Many thanks


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi sailor we went in july and as you say its per day, you pay at the border post, they give you a prepaid form and you fill it in on the days you go on the motorways, I think we prepaid for 5 days. The form does expire after a time, but no idea how long. 

I believe a go box is for austria not switzerland.

Olley


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi Sailor,

Olley is right regarding the Go-Box: This is a gadget you only need for Austria, not for Switzerland. And in fact the Go-Box is needed only for the motorways, while the heavy-vehicle tax in Switzerland is for all roads. 

Both of them only apply for vehicles over 3.5 tons MTPLM. For other vehicles both countries have stickers for the windscreen (AKA "Vignette" in Switzerland or "Pickerl" in Austria :wink: ). Separate for each country, of course.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Swiss tolls*

Hi

For a vehicle over 3500 kgs you need to complete a form like this available at the Swiss border.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-11162.html

It is a little blurred but you might get the idea.

The prices at the time I collected the form was SFR 3.25 per day.

There are various options available such as annual, monthly etc

Take your V5 log book into the toll office with you to avoid any unnecessary confusion.

Rapide561


----------



## sailor (Aug 23, 2005)

Many thanks for the replies.

Strangely, for a short stay in Switzerland, over 3500kg is actually cheaper than less than 3500 - because the latter is charged as a car and you have to pay 40f for 12 months, from this info the heavier van is 3.25 per day.

The info about Austria is also useful as we may go there as well.

thanks and regards


----------

